# Ariens 92208 snowthrower with Tecumseh HS50



## x41 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Ariens 922008 snowthrower with Tecumseh HS50*

Hi,

I have an Ariens snowthrower that starts fine. Engine seems to run fine but the snow thrower is not able to throw snow out of the shoot very far. Max 1 feet. The Auger blades are spinning so that snow is being collected. The impeller/fan is also spinning (I think that's what it's called) but the snow is not being tossed out of the shoot very far. Could this be a problem with the engine not providing /transferring enough power to the impeller to throw the snow further?

Any suggestions as to where to start looking?

Thanks.


----------



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

Is the engine running at top speed, say 3,600 R.P.M.?

If it is, I can only assume that the belt tension for the auger and inpeller drive needs to be checked. If you find that the belt is loose you may want to go ahead and replace it. The driving surface may be glazed to the point that even if you get the tension right it is so slippery that it cannot transmit the power to the auger and impeller.

If the belt system is in good condition, I suggest taking a good look at the impeller. Is it rigidly attached to the driveshaft? I too have an Ariens snow blower although I can’t remember how the auger is attached to the shaft. It may be that the auger is sticky (for lack of a better term) on the shaft. Sticky enough that it looks good and turns with the driveshaft when not under load. If the shear pin, I assume that is has a shear pin for the auger, is broken the auger won’t be mechanically driven by the drive shaft and will slip preventing it from throwing the snow.


----------



## x41 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Broken belt*

Thanks for your advice 21tgs. Got a reply from Ariens support on how to replace the belt. (I don't have a manual for this thing. I inherited this snow thrower when I bought the house The belt is shoot. I'll be picking up a new belt tomorrow. Hopefully there's still some snow left..Warmer weather is melting all the snow away.

Thanks again.


----------



## x41 (Mar 8, 2007)

21tgs or anyone else. I replaced the belt and the impeller is spinning faster now. I ran the snow thrower through some white but slushy snow and still noticed that the throw distance is still not very far. Would it be ok to lub the shaft that is spinning that rotates the v-belt? It's collected a lot of dust and I don't think the previous owner looked after it too well.

Thanks.


----------



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

Lube – I don’t know that you can effectively lube any of the shafts in the belt drive system. The shaft(s) are supported in the engine cover and should be sealed to keep debris out and oil in.

Just how wet and slushy was the snow and about how far did the blower throw it? Blowers in general do not do well with wet snow. The cheaper units that my company owns for clearing the sidewalk will almost instantly clog if the snow is just slightly wet and slushy. If your Ariens didn’t clog you’re already doing better than most.


----------



## x41 (Mar 8, 2007)

The blower was starting to clog...than I ran out of snow to throw. (warm weather has been melting most of the snow away) The snow was not fresh and fluffy as it's been sitting there for a couple of weeks. It was more of a grainy/sandy consistence. Perhaps my expectations are not realistic now that I think of it. There's call for some snow this Friday here in Toronto so if it happens, I'll be the first out to remove the snow from our driveway. I'll let you know the results. Thanks again for all the help.


----------

